# Topics > Books >  Book "AI in the Wild: Sustainability in the Age of Artificial Intelligence", Peter Dauvergne, 2020

## Airicist

mitpress.mit.edu/books/ai-wild

"AI in the Wild: Sustainability in the Age of Artificial Intelligence", Peter Dauvergne, 2020 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Book review: ‘AI in the Wild – Sustainability in the Age of Artificial Intelligence’"

by Siobhan Doyle
October 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Book Review: When AI Meets Environmentalism"
In “AI in the Wild,” political scientist Peter Dauvergne examines a little-explored frontier of artificial intelligence.

by Angela Chen
October 16, 2020

----------

